# Ball bearing wheel-sets for 45mm



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Evenin', All - my pal broos and I have built a battery car for our sundry Aristo-Craft locos, and, to finish it off, decided that the weight needed to be carried on some really free-rolling trucks, using LGB's BB units that are pretty much available anywhere here.

Providing your name is Donald Trump, that is.

The cheapest we could find anywhere was a whooping £25.50 for TWO axles. - making it £51.00 for four - $83.64.

Surely there's something out there for somewhat less than that?

Or are we still believing in the Tooth Fairy? 

Anyone stateside got any better prices?

TIA

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo and Accucraft have them cheaper. Also check out Train-Li, better than LGB. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

American Mainline (AML) makes a set and RLD hobbies has them for $27.89 for two axles. They are OK--not the best quality, but they do work as advertised. Gary Raymond will sell you a single axle for $15.95 US--I've been very pleased with his wheels


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got Gary's and like his. I see he has an ad in GR with a web site.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

tac....you might try Boca Bearings. All you need is the dimensions.

Good Luck


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

There are several manufacturers for ball bearing wheels, and with electrical pickups. I've tried many of them over the years and I can honestly say that none roll as easy and work as good as the LGB BB wheels.
So, two choices come to mind, price or performance?

PS,
Before I wrote the articles in the LGB Telegrams, I tested several brands.
My choice is LGB!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, Jerry, lownote, maculsay and gtrainman- thanks all for your suggestions - I'll be looking in the morning as we have a house-full right now, and I'm having to fight to use the computer while serving out food and drinx. Thankfully, i don't need the expense of electrical connections - just free-running bearings. 

Best to all 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't tried Gary's but he has a reputation for high quality. 

Also, from everything I have seen from Axel at Train-Li, if you want the best ones, you should try his. 

BUT! 

I think we have all lost sight of what the thread originator asked for: LOWER COST ball bearing wheelsets, not the best nor the most expensive! 

Thus my recommendation on the AML/Accucraft and the Aristo. 

If TAC had asked for the best, my answers would have reflected that. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

jEEEEZ... Maybe Brein will hop in here and tell us all the correct way?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand that the Train-li are stainless, not plated so they should outlast the plated ones. 
These could be the cheapest in the long run especially on a heavy battery car.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

San Val "Roll-Ez" double ball bearing wheels start at $19 per pair of axles. That's about as cheap as you'll find, I think. They go down as you buy more. 

San-Val 




I recently converted all my aristo heavyweights to ball bearing wheels, in order to reduce drag in curves. I used a mix of the AML wheels, for power pickup, and the San Val "roll-ez" wheels for ball bearings without power pickup. Sorry I did not mention them sooner--I had been thinking about power pickup, but that's not what TAC needs


The San Val wheels seemed to be well made. Back to back spacing was a little tight, and hard to adjust. I just put them into service and then we had feet of snow and now it's 14 degrees outside, so I haven't had a chance to run them in


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, were you able to adjust them? 

Regards, Greg


----------

